# :

## Juliu

!
    ,             2 ?

----------


## = zakon =

> !
>     ,             2 ?


,   .
       ?

----------

,     21 ,  :Wow:      .

----------

> ?


  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## = zakon =

> ?


  ,   20       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Juliu

,    2 ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    2 ,


    ,                         .    20     ,     ,                 .
    ,     .

----------


## Juliu

Deklarant,     ,    ,           - ,      ,            2 ,       ,     .       ,          ,         ,   3- ,      .

----------


## = zakon =

> !
>     ,             2 ?


 ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Juliu

Zakon?      ?

----------


## = zakon =

> Zakon?      ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Juliu

,      ,       ,     ,  ,    ...

----------


## Juliu

> ,     21 ,      .


,     .. .

----------


## deklarant_

> Deklarant,     ,    ,           - ,      ,            2 ,       ,     .       ,          ,         ,   3- ,      .


     .
       1 ,    20         .
        ,   1

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>     ,             2 ?


    2 ,                .
  53-8531/2014,  15-10750/2014  08.08.2014.
             .*     27 .*
          100 000 . 
                :    ,       ,                          27 ,         .        ,             ,   ,      ,          100 000 .           ,    .

----------


## = zakon =

> ,      ,       ,     ,  ,    ...


   ,         , ..
     .

     20 ,      
.    ,   -   ,  
 -    .

           ,  
    ,        
  .

  2     ,   
     .

----------

*zakon* ,  ,

----------


## = zakon =

> *zakon* ,  ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Juliu

> 2 ,                .
>   53-8531/2014,  15-10750/2014  08.08.2014.
>              .*     27 .*
>           100 000 . 
>                 :    ,       ,                          27 ,         .        ,             ,   ,      ,          100 000 .           ,    .


!

----------

.     ,    :Frown:       .   ,   3  .  ,  . :Frown:      ,  ,    . :Frown:    ,  .

----------

> .     ,         .   ,   3  .  ,  .     ,  ,    .   ,  .


         ...      ,        23:00 20 ...    ,   ,   ....

----------


## = zakon =

> .     ,         .   ,   3  .  ,  .     ,  ,    .   ,  .


     ,
   ,     
-         :Smilie:

----------


## = zakon =

> ...     23:00 20


-,       :Wink: 




> ...    ,   ....


  :Wow:

----------

> -,


,   !  :Biggrin: 



> 


  !!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

*Juliu*,    ?   ? :Redface:

----------


## Juliu



----------


## justabuh

Juliu,      ?  ?

----------


## Juliu



----------

*Juliu*,      ?         :Frown:   ,  .

----------

> 


Juliu,      ???     ???

----------


## Juliu

,   ,   1- ,   .

----------


## nouck

:Smilie: 
   :  5 , ,       - ""   .     6  7,    .         -  800 !!!   ,      .   -       ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :  5 , ,       - ""   .     6  7,    .         -  800 !!!   ,      .   -       ,   ?


    ( ,  )   ,     .
        .  ,       :    ,    -   ,     .     ,          .

----------


## nouck

*deklarant_*,    ,         3      -   ?
 .     -        ,        .   -    2 ?         ,   ?
     -  ,  ,   -   ,     !

----------


## nouck

*deklarant_*,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*,    ,         3      -   ?


  " 4.5. .1.     ."  :
**  , ** *1 .*

----------


## nouck

*deklarant_*,  -   /,  . 14.17.  -   15.

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*,  -   /,  . 14.17.  -   15.


,      ,           .
-   ,   2014

----------


## nouck

,       ,  2  (343-  02.12.13),       14,     15
,   12-299/14 12-299/2014  1  2014 .,    .  
  . 1    22.11.1995 N 171- ,           ,        ()              .
 ,                     ,               4  2013 .   ,      ,    21  2014  (. 1 . 4.5  ).

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,  2  (343-  02.12.13),       14,     15
> ,   12-299/14 12-299/2014  1  2014 .,    .  
>   . 1    22.11.1995 N 171- ,           ,        ()              .
>  ,                     ,               4  2013 .   ,      ,    21  2014  (. 1 . 4.5  ).


   40-42029/15  23.07.2015
           05-15/84-3  29.01.2015,     05-15/84-1  15.01.2015.        .7   2-  2014.  ,     ,     20 .2014.

    40-92023/2015:
             .11  2 .2014( 10.07.2014)         18.02.2015 .  05-15/501-3 (      4  2015 N05-15/501-1)
 ,   ,   15.13  ,    ,       
    ,        2 .,  1

----------


## AlenaEvgenevna

!   :     5,6,7 (  ).      ,    - ..   , ,   . 
  11  12.       -  ,       .
   ?....    ,    20.07. ... .

----------

*AlenaEvgenevna*,    ?      .

----------


## AlenaEvgenevna

,     5,6,7.  .    20.07.,     -      ,   .  ,  .     ,     .  11  12   .

----------


## AlenaEvgenevna

,     5,6,7.  .    20.07.,    -      ,   .  ,  .     ,     .  11  12   .

----------


## AlenaEvgenevna

> *AlenaEvgenevna*,    ?      .


,     5,6,7.  .    20.07.,    -      ,   .  ,  .     ,     .  11  12   .

----------


## nouck

*AlenaEvgenevna*, 5,6,7 -   ,    .

----------


## AlenaEvgenevna

> *AlenaEvgenevna*, 5,6,7 -   ,    .


      !         . !)

----------

